# RCA DRD420re RECEIVER



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have 2 of these receivers, I was wondering how does one find out what the receiver Id is for one of these, anyone know? Will Directv still activate these?


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

Those have no rid number. They are all owned units. Yes you can activate it. You might have to buy an access card for it to subscribe it for 20$ unless you previously had it turned on they will send you one for free to reactivate. 

Owned equals no contract, make sure you are not put on one. 

You can not get Sunday ticket with it. Dtv no longer supports full guide ids on non dtv brand equipment so no ticket for its on higher supported channels on legacy units.

Buy the protection plan for 5.99 a month and if it dies after 30 days you will get a newer owned unit to replace it with no contract for free. Or 20$ if in the first 30 days. 

If you dont mind a 2 year contract get newer units. Can get good deals like 5 months premium for free and an hddvr free. With additional 2 standard units or additional standard dvr. Just remember 2 year contract.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Only 12 month contract for a basic SD receiver for existing customers. Advanced receivers require 24 months.


----------



## barracudacx2 (Nov 5, 2007)

still running a druid 420. great box for old schoolers. I have it at our camp on a seasonal plan. no contract. lost my dmas on last react.


----------



## DST1913_SPR03 (Oct 23, 2009)

wcalifas254 said:


> i have 2 of these receivers, i was wondering how does one find out what the receiver id is for one of these, anyone know? Will directv still activate these?


it can be reactivated within 24-72 hrs, d* has to send request to thier it group because these recievers have no rid #.

Be careful on the protection plan scam because i've heard stories!!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

If it is a replacement for a different receiver that went bad, just take the card and put it into the replacement receiver and call 800directv and do the extension 722 route to refresh the services on the card, then the unit will work. No need to speak to a CSR.


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

I have one of those rca 420re's, mine might be on its last legs. Sometimes the color changes on mine and turns to black and white for like a few seconds. I've had it running for 2 months, anyone know what it could be that causes the color to go in and out once in a while and turn into black and white? Let me know, what do people think of these receivers?


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

Sounds like the rf generator is burning out. Use the svideo or composite video outs. They should still work. If you are using svideo try a different cable. Some of the old ones you could have a bad connection and they would go bw. If neither fixes it its probably near the end of its life. 

As mentioned earlier any non rid unit you can just swap your card into, call the 1800 and say extension 722. It will reset the card and allow it to marry to the other unit. Done it many times. Your account will still show it as a the 420. This way you could use another unit. This only works with the older units non rid! If you want to stay with older units and no protection plan and a non rid unit I recommend a rca drd430re rca or a hughes gaboa, Hughes ga. Those were some of the fastest and had the most features of the older standard def units non rid. I myself prefer the hughes. Way fast and its faster then the d10 d11 d12 we have now. Turbo tune was nice for channel surfing.


----------



## DST1913_SPR03 (Oct 23, 2009)

this is not correct. when new cards or replacements are sent out the info is already paired so that access card will not activate in your old reciever.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

DST1913_SPR03 said:


> this is not correct. when new cards or replacements are sent out the info is already paired so that access card will not activate in your old reciever.


?

You need to be a little more specific of the issue you are having. Most of us have been doing this for years (722 swap).


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

Did it 2 weeks ago for my best friend. His Tivo died and wants some tv till he fixes it. He cant stand brand units and is a Tivo die hard. If you have rid you cant swap rid to rid but to any non rid you can! You can pull a card from a working rid unit and put it in a non rid. You can also go back from the non rid to the rid it came from.


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

What receiver should I expect as this one is pretty much toast? Do I get rid of it or is Directv going to ask for it? It's pretty much garbage in my eyes, anyone know?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

bubbagscotch said:


> What receiver should I expect as this one is pretty much toast? Do I get rid of it or is Directv going to ask for it? It's pretty much garbage in my eyes, anyone know?


You'll get whatever version of standard receiver they currently have in the warehouse, probably a D12 but since they all have basically the same software and interface its pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Will dtv ever start calling people and upgrading them from these drd420's? Anyone know?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Why? If the people want them replaced they can call D*...But with equipment that old I wouldnt expect D* to just replace it for free...well maybe with a D11/12 model. If some are still using them they probably have absolutely no desire or need for a more advanced receiver anyway.


----------

